# '65 GTO Frigidaire AC compressor bracket



## stewartlong (May 30, 2015)

I've got a new Vintage Air Conversion using the long origianl '65 Frigidaire compressor and I am missing the lower bracket that runs from the start bracket in the back to hold the compressor in place once the belt is tightened.

I have an original AC manual but the diagram is hard to figure out what I need for a bracket on the underside of the compressor.

Does anybody out there have a picture that they could post of what the underside of the support bracket looks like in real life.

Thanks.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Frank's has some pics of '65 brackets here.

Engine A/C Parts


----------

